# Need Honda garage



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Looking for a Honda garage preferably local to me (Miranda do Corvo)central Portugal that has computer diagnostic capability to find a fault with my ABS.

Dashboard ABS light comes on intermittently,or sometimes doesn`t go out on start up but then goes out on journey, hopefully just a sensor but witch one!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not a Honda garage but a superb mechanic based at the petrol station on the Miranda to Lousa N342? the new road.
or the Honda dealers are on the old A1 about halfway between Coimbra and Condeixa


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

canoeman said:


> Not a Honda garage but a superb mechanic based at the petrol station on the Miranda to Lousa N342? the new road.
> or the Honda dealers are on the old A1 about halfway between Coimbra and Condeixa


At the IPO station?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No IPO on industrial estate, the petrol station on the Louse to Miranda side, just before exit for Industrial Estate.
There's a petrol station, cafe and a separate workshop.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks, will search it out.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Dennis, if you don't get any joy, there's a very good (travelling) auto electrician with mobile workshop that speaks fluent English in my village just outside Figueiro Dos Vinhos so feel free to send me a PM if you need his contact details.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks T-man
Going to try a guy (Toni) on main Miranda/Lousa road recommended by several others.
If no joy then I will take you up on your offer.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks all.
Now that the bank holiday and the weekend is over i intend to take my car to a recommended garage near to me for a diagnostic test on my ABS light problem.
Before i go though i have one question.....

As the problem is intermittent (it`s only happened twice) is a fault log created in the cars "computer"? or does the light have to be on to do a diagnostic test.

We`ve all been there, you have a problem all the way to the garage then on arrival the problem has mysteriously disappeared!

I must admit that after some research online and making contact with the members of the Portuguese HRV forum this ABS light problem is usually caused by dirt or similar on one or more of the sensors and can be "cured" by cleaning said sensors and also uncoupling and reconnecting the connectors for the sensors located under the rear seat, this i have done and so far so good as the ABS light has not reappeared.

However i am not taking this for granted and would still like a test done if only to clear any fault logged in the car.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Engine management system stores the information till it can be hooked up to diagnostic equipment


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Canoe, just as i thought it would.


----------

